# LE Curriculum Vitae / CV questions



## Guest

Anyone have a nice LE CV or a lot of experience looking at CVs that can answer my questions? PM me mkay thanks tits


----------



## LGriffin

LECSniper said:


> You drinking ?


LMAO, Tits!


----------



## Guest

FYI...unless a potential employer asks for a CV (which is generally only used in academic circles), send the less detailed and easier to read resume.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> FYI...unless a potential employer asks for a CV (which is generally only used in academic circles), send the less detailed and easier to read resume.


Thank you, kind sir. I've got one of those too but I'm seeking a fancy certification that requires me sending in my CV just to get the exam materials sent to me.....


----------



## sdb29

So I guess I just proved I went to a Quinn Bill diploma mill because I thought you were asking about a Law Enforcement Crown Victoria.

Q: What do you get when you drive through Umass Dartmouth with the top down?
A: A 3.4 GPA.


----------



## lofu

GMass said:


> Thank you, kind sir. I've got one of those too but I'm seeking a fancy certification that requires me sending in my CV just to get the exam materials sent to me.....


ACTAR?


----------



## Guest

lofu said:


> ACTAR?


I wish. Accident Recon is on my long-term list of "wants".

SANS Computer Forensics certificatin


----------



## lofu

Good luck


----------

